# Neck Work



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

ne one on here do dedicated neck exercises? i started them last year for a bit of stability in scrums went from 17' to 18.5'

i was also wondering if u guys had ne tips for this

cheers guys


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You have 4 parts to your neck.

The back of the neck will get some work using trap work but to work the back of the neck can be done how the wrestlers do by using your body weight known as a bridge.

Lay on your back and try to lift your shoulders off of the ground using your head.

Another way to work the back of your neck is to lay face down on a bench with your head hanging over the bench, put a towel around a plate, place the plate behind your head and just drop your head down and up.

To work the front would be done the exact opposite of the back, lying on your back with your head over the bench.

The sides of the neck are a bit harder but can be done using resistance placing your palm of your hand on the side of the head and either just push against the palm as an isometric exercise or you can use some movement.

But be carefull because you dont want the front of the neck stronger than the back of the neck because it will throw off your natural curve of your neck. This would not be good. There are alot of muscles in the neck and the neck can get really big but make sure the back of the neck is stronger than the front, for alignment purpouses.


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

Cheers for the info scott, must give the second 2 a go in the morning, i canne wait.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used to work alot of neck and it got huge. I think I did mess my neck up making the front too strong and the back was not.

Seems that I lost my countour from too many neck exercises along time ago and have to remind myslef to work the back and most of the time forget.

So the neck allignment thing was from experiance.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Back and front bridge rock. Also headstands against a wall, if you're hard enough.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i might give that a go too i think


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GoldenArrow said:


> Back and front bridge rock. Also headstands against a wall, if you're hard enough.


rotflmao............I hope that was supposed to be funny


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Sort of....I do them though!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Starting to train neck in the next few weeks i think, gonna invest in a neck brace, the one where u can hang plates off it safely


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> Starting to train neck in the next few weeks i think, gonna invest in a neck brace, the one where u can hang plates off it safely


they arent safe1 peopel get carried away and use to much and knacker their necks. no need for them, they are an osteopaths worst nightmare! just heavy deadlift and shrug!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Panthro said:


> an osteopaths worst nightmare!


lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

shrugs it is, i love them i do


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

shrugs are the daddy mate. Personally, my traps just exploded when i started deadlifting all those years ago! lol.. i dont do shrugs and my neck is too big, i have to get my shirts made, but i also do a lot of farmers walks now, and thatis also really good for the neck too..

You wont find any BBers nowadays doing specific neck work, indirect stimulation is enough and direct stuff can be dangerous.. you only get one neck and damaging it really isnt a good idea! lol..


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

been there done that mate, crappy side effect of playing tight head prop, thankfully its all better now


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well football (American) players work neck alot, and so do Wrestlers.

This is protection from injury.

If you have a stong neck like a stong back and abs you are less prone to injury of the head and back.

Just think running with a helmet (weight) and colliding with another person with contact to the head. They seldom get injurys to the neck.

Dont get me wrong it does happen but they dont for the most part get injured.

Wrestlers necks are sick with muscles. Looks good with or without clothes. Less chance of a choke with a strong neck.

Bodybuilders dont work neck as it takes away from the build.

A big neck will make the rest of the chest and shoulders look smaller but will look in perporton.

Like having a thick waste. In clothes you wont see it but without a shirt a thick, even muscular waist wont look good as the taper wont be as much.

But again if the neck is not ballanced then you will have problems. The back of the neck has to be stronger than the front to maintain natural contour. If not you are looking for problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

micheal shumaccer has been doing it for 10+ years with no issues. so has the just about every boxer/wrestler/fighter/rugby+NFL player. oh, and me.all with no issues.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats funny, I just worked neck today.

I keep forgetting to work neck but lately I have been working it.


----------

